# Need help - Baby Lock machine quilting



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm having trouble with the thread tension. This is a 'new to me' Baby Lock Quilter's Choice Professional machine. The bobbin thread is so tight that it pulls the top thread down completely through all the layers of the quilt. The bobbin thread is stretched tight between stitches and sometimes makes a loop of the top thread.

I've tightened the top thread tension until I'm experiencing some thread breakage of the top thread.

HELP!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you taken both the bobbin out and completely de-theaded the top?
Did you turn any small screws on the bobbin casing?
Do you have the manual?

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know about the quilter's choice but my elegante has two bobbin holders. One is designed for tighter tension and will NOT work w/ quilt thread. Mine has a pink dot on it (from the manufacturer) to differentiate between the two. Check your accessories and see if there is a different bobbin holder.

Mary


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I took the bobbin out, checked the thread direction.

Rethreaded the top thread.

Fiddled with the top tension a zillion times. 

No, I didn't turn the screw on the bobbin case. That scares me.

No, there is not a different bobbin holder. I got this on eBay, so if there was one, it didn't make it to me.

Yes, I have the manual. Reading now......

(hum the Jeopardy song)

OK, I found the page about adjusting the bobbin tension. I've been sewing 40 years, and I've never done that. Very intimidating. How much should I turn it? 1/8th of a turn? 1/4 turn?

Also... thread. When you are machine quilting, do you use "quilting" thread? It's Sooooooooooooo heavy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know there is HAND quilting thread and Machine quilting thread, so that would seem that the hand is heavier and would not work in a bobbin. Have you tried the bobbin with regular sewing thread?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That's my next step. I sewed so much today that my wrists hurt. I'll report in on Monday.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have adjusted bobbin tension before and I always went 1/4 round increments. Then I could go back an 1/8 if needed.

I have found that the bobbin tension will need to be adjusted for heavier threads. Though I haven't used quilting thread in the bobbin I have used upholstery and had to adjust accordingly.

Go to the Babylock site and look up your machine. I believe they have a list of the accessories. They also have a FAQ section.

I know you are frustrated but I think you will resolve this soon.

Mary


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

For heavier threads, most machines require more upper tension and slightly less bobbin tension. Personally, I probably wouldn't buy a special bobbin case, since I can just adjust the one I have to suit my needs. 

If you want to be able to return to the current setting when your done, just think of the screw slot as the hand on a clock. At one end of the slot, put a dab of nail polish. Make note of it's position (i.e. "2 o'clock") and write that down. Now adjust in 1/8 turn increments. When your done, turn it back. 

FWIW, the horizontal bobbin machines tend to be fussier about heavier or odd ball threads. This is becasue the thread must make a 90 degree change of direction in the stitch formation process which is not required by vertical hook machines.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Don't be intimidated about adjusting your bobbin tension. I adjust mine every single time I change threads on my quilting machine. You can by a little gadget called a TOWA gauge, but it isn't really necessary.

Adjusting the bobbin tension is far more sensitive than adjusting the top tension, so just small increments at a time, and 1/8 of an inch sounds fine. 

What you can do is to lay the bobbin case on the palm of your hand, and hold the thread up in the air until the bobbin case stands on edge. Gently lift it. If the bobbin case remains in your hand, the tension is too loose.

If it lifts out of your hand, give the thread a gentle bounce (like a yo yo). Does the bobbin unwind? If not, the tension is too tight. Adjust the screw until the bobbin just lifts off your palm, but a gentle bounce on the string has it drift back down.

There is no point in messing with the upper tension until the bobbin tension is correct. Piece of cake after that.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have that machine..the older model ...Try using regular thread BEFORE adjusting the bobbin tension....I did something simular....the auto needle threader wouldnt work ....I took it in to the shop, and I had "quilting thread" on there and they said it was bad for the machine as it is too thick !!!


----------

